# Tracker switch



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Can anyone tell me what this switch is for. You press it and it comes up on the dashboard UP connected. What is it oh knowledgeable peeps :?: :?: :?:


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Found out about it, no worries.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

There will be another test tomorrow :lol: :lol: :lol:

This will not be a VERY DDISSAPIONTING THREAD :lol: :lol:


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Well, do tell us what it was :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Oh,ok then. It is for the comformatic gearbox. Press it and it puts the gearbox into a different mode to enable quick changes whist going up hills and whilst loaded, Normally it is quite a relaxed gearchange, but on hills, without the assist you would come to a standstill between gear changes. There I have let the secret out.

Another quiz to follow :lol: :lol:


----------



## dovtrams (Aug 18, 2009)

This is a great new idea to put some life into the forum. Ask a question then without outside input, answer it. I have a photo of a small, bright coloured brush. It has hard bristles. What is it?

Dave


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

dovtrams said:


> This is a great new idea to put some life into the forum. Ask a question then without outside input, answer it. I have a photo of a small, bright coloured brush. It has hard bristles. What is it?
> 
> Dave


Is it a Photo of a small, bright coloured brush with hard bristles?

Or am I way off?

Pete 8)


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Your way off. Quiz number 2. What is this and what's it for :?: :?:

Reason I am asking is that picking up the Tracker yesterday, no-one on the handover knew what it was. I can't answer it myself as I haven't got a clue. :lol: :lol: :lol: [/img]


----------



## Bill_OR (Feb 6, 2010)

Digital Compass?

Breathalyser?

Combination lock for ignition?

I bet it's something really boring....


----------



## apxc15 (Dec 1, 2007)

It's a Fully Automatic Digital Digitising Digitiser, and a fine example too.

Probably worth a lot of money at the right Auction.


Pete 8)


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

Sysinfo said:


> Oh,ok then. It is for the comformatic gearbox. Press it and it puts the gearbox into a different mode to enable quick changes whist going up hills and whilst loaded, Normally it is quite a relaxed gearchange, but on hills, without the assist you would come to a standstill between gear changes. There I have let the secret out.
> 
> Another quiz to follow :lol: :lol:


I think you will find that the button actually holds the gear the gearbox is in at the time you press it.
It is for use going up hills, especially a steep hill when on fairly high revs in a lower gear say 4 th or 5 th. you press the button to stop the box changing up based on speed and revs and you can then maintain your speed without the lull and loss of speed and power you would have done should the gearbox change up a gear.
It does not enable quick shifts.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

I'd stick to the brushes, and autocruise.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

DJP said:


> Sysinfo said:
> 
> 
> > Oh,ok then. It is for the comformatic gearbox. Press it and it puts the gearbox into a different mode to enable quick changes whist going up hills and whilst loaded, Normally it is quite a relaxed gearchange, but on hills, without the assist you would come to a standstill between gear changes. There I have let the secret out.
> ...


Thanks for that. I did not know, just a guess. Do you know what the pic That I uploaded does. It has attracted the comedians already, still leaving me not knowing.


----------

